# Grass snake



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Seen my first grass snake of the year while fishing at kingsbury water park warwickshire, it was a great to see it, i was chuffed


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

well done!

i saw one today too, swimming in a reedy pool, so no chance of a picture. i did stroke a common lizard though - actually, 2 of them.


----------

